# List of stocks with takeover bids?



## sleepy (7 December 2007)

Does anyone know where I can access online a list of current stocks on the ASX with public takeoverbids? 

I know Australian Financial Review used ?? to list them every week but because Im currently in UK Im unable to get my hands on the AFR on a regular basis.

sleepy


----------

